# Due Date?



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

I noticed for two days that The Black Guy had been trying to mount Buttercup, so I've been regularly checking for signs of a plug. Finally today she's all plugged up. Would I count forward 3 weeks from today for her estimated due date, or should I go by when they were first paired in the tank? Would he have mated with her again if she was already pregnant?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Both. Count 19-22 days from first day paired, in case that is when it actually occurred, and note that today was for sure a clear mating. I think mating can take place at any point she allows it to, but the closer a doe gets to two weeks pregnant, it is less likely that she will allow a mating.


----------



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

Makes sense. They were put together last Tuesday, so today is 8 days. 
I'm all excited now to see some evidence. I've wanted to breed her since I got her because of her personality and colour. TBG, even though he's still a bit skittish of me, has a fantastic personality too. I have high expectations ffor this litter


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i allways count 21 days from the day there introduced, that way you know the earlyest time so you can plan when you want to seperate.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

If they are not closely related, don't be upset if their personality doesn't breed true in any way. (There is some thought that the young will pick up on how the mother interacts with you, so it might be all good, at least in friendliness.  ) Color obviously will inherit as usual though.


----------



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah I don't expect them to be identical, but I'm hoping that they can learn at least from Buttercup. She is so laid back.

This actually couldn't come at a more perfect time. I'm having my baby next week on Thursday so having a newborn and being sleep-deprived will help pass the days until the litter comes. I just wish I had thought about getting a new tank before today. I was looking at my snake's tank thinking it'd be great for the meecers but at 3 1/2 feet long he just won't be happy in a 10 gallon tank.

Now I'm kicking myself in the butt for making life harder on myself, haha.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

If you are going to use glass tanks, keep an eye on either Petco, or Petsmart (can't remember which one does it) but they have dollar a gallon sales. Want ads might be faster and easier, especially for tanks that leak water. Hope you can get some rest.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Petco


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I was going to say, haha, I've never seen such a wonderful sale at Petsmart but DANG. That's great!


----------



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

Go figure it'd be the ONE chain pet store that's out of my range, haha.
Thanks for that bit of info. I'll definitely be keeping an eye out. I have a friend who I could probably pay to take me out there if I see a 40 gal go on sale. I'm a CL junkie so I'm always watching on there too.

Ahhhh I can't wait until my settlement comes in so I can spoil and pamper everyone.


----------

